# summer league stream



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I am watching pacers summer league game against bulls and both teams are playing very entertaining basketball!
*YOU CAN WATCH EVERY SUMMERLEAGUE GAME PLAYED IN ORLANDO!*

here is the url: http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html

Then click the button "Watch the live web cam"

works only when the game is on!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Holy ****, thanks so much man!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Argh. What a time for my computer to not be able to play in-browser videos. Can anyone tell me what's going on and what's happened?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Awesome man...Good looking out doggy... :clap: :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Argh. What a time for my computer to not be able to play in-browser videos. Can anyone tell me what's going on and what's happened?



It's 49-49 with like 6 min left in the third. It's kidna hard to tell what exactly is going on because I can't resize the window so I really have no clue who is who haha.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> I really have no clue who is who haha.


I have the list that might help you little bit on that..

24 Chris Alexander C 7-1 240 7/20/1980 Iowa State
25 Damone Brown F 6-9 202 6/28/1979 Syracuse
55 Ernest Brown C 7-0 255 5/17/1979 Indian Hills C.C. (IA)
53 Taylor Coppenrath F 6-9 250 11/8/1981 Vermont
18 Ronald "Boo" Davis G 6-3 190 12/7/1982 Wisconsin-Milwaukee
41 Kaniel Dickens F 6-8 235 7/21/1978 Idaho
52 Rob Dryden C 7-1 260 8/26/1978 Georgia
11 Charles Gaines F 6-7 223 10/15/1981 Southern Mississippi
33 Danny Granger F 6-9 228 4/20/1983 New Mexico
36 Dan Grunfeld G 6-6 220 2/7/1984 Stanford
13 David Harrison C 7-0 280 8/15/1982 Colorado
21 Jimmie "Snap" Hunter G 6-4 180 12/24/1977 Life University
17 Nate Johnson G 6-2 190 1/9/1979 Nebraska
22 Felipe Lopez G/F 6-6 195 12/19/1974 St. John's
38 Ricky Minard G/F 6-4 200 9/11/1982 Morehead State
2 Chris Thomas G 6-1 180 10/3/1982 Notre Dame
8 Sedric Webber F/G 6-6 200 1/5/1977 College of Charleston
0 James White F 6-7 200 10/21/1982 Cincinnati
19 Corey Williams G 6-3 217 8/3/1977 Alabama State
4 Shawne Williams F 6-9 225 2/16/1986 Memphis


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I have the list that might help you little bit on that..



Sweet that actually helps a lot.

You the man.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Can anyone tell me what's going on and what's happened?




Typical summer game, nothing really exciting, Snap is at the PG right now, and it seems like we're trying to play a run and gun offense on every play....last time they showed the score we were down by two, 54-56 I think, not sure now though.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Shawne Williams haven't been playing badly but not very well either.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Shawne Williams haven't been playing badly but not very well either.



In your opinion who's impressed the most so far??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Hulk really needs to stop settling for those jumpshots, no one on the other team even comes close to being as big as him, he can easily outmuscle whoever is guarding him without even breaking a sweat.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Always when williams gets the ball, he's getting double teamed. He needs to work on the outlet pass.
Some one told me there is Daniels playing in this game but I haven't been able to find him


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Can one of you guys tell me what's going on with my comp?

I have Windows Expoler 6, Windows media player 10, I disabled pop-up blocker, allowed all cookies, and yet all I can get is a big black screen.

Help please!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What's the score?

Cant watch atm.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> What's the score?
> 
> Cant watch atm.




77-73 Chicago's winning...5 minutes left in the 4th. qtr.




Net2 said:


> Can one of you guys tell me what's going on with my comp?
> 
> I have Windows Expoler 6, Windows media player 10, I disabled pop-up blocker, allowed all cookies, and yet all I can get is a big black screen.
> 
> Help please!


Seems like alot of people are having a hard time with this, I'm not sure why, sorry I can't help... :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Net2 said:


> Can one of you guys tell me what's going on with my comp?
> 
> I have Windows Expoler 6, Windows media player 10, I disabled pop-up blocker, allowed all cookies, and yet all I can get is a big black screen.
> 
> Help please!


Enable javascript?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Snap is playing veeeery well!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Enable javascript?


How do I do that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Net2 said:


> How do I do that?


Opera- Tools- Quick Preferences- Enable Javascript
Firefox- Tools- Options- Content- Enable Javascript
If you're using IE, you're a loser.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Opera- Tools- Quick Preferences- Enable Javascript
> Firefox- Tools- Options- Content- Enable Javascript
> If you're using IE, you're a loser.


Lol


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Corey Williams could be also pretty good pick up... much better than Jimmie Hunter. Hunter has had huge problems with the turnovers, though


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> If you're using IE, you're a loser.




:laugh:...I use it....actually I used Opera before as well and truthfully I don't see any difference.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Opera- Tools- Quick Preferences- Enable Javascript
> Firefox- Tools- Options- Content- Enable Javascript
> *If you're using IE, you're a loser*.


:curse:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Dudes, what's the score?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Dudes, what's the score?



85-84 Bulls, less than 2 mins. to go..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :laugh:...I use it....actually I used Opera before as well and truthfully I don't see any difference.


Internet speed and security? Not to mention, Opera's more customizable.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacersthebest said:


> Dudes, what's the score?


88 to 87


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Corey Williams is doing that same leg kick that Tinsley does!! Doesn't that mean he has to be good!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

93-88...Pacers lose... :curse: :curse:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 93-88...Pacers lose... :curse: :curse:


Yeah! Because some one took that freakin technical foul!! I think that was Harrison or Corey Williams... They lost because they were stupid.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Yeah! Because some one took that freakin technical foul!! I think that was Harrison or Corey Williams... They lost because they were stupid.


Pacers got technical foul but it was because indy called timeout when they didn't have one.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Pacers got technical foul but it was because indy called timeout when they didn't have one.



LOL...Yeah, that was pretty dumb, let's just hope that doesn't happen in the real season huh....


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/2006_Summer_League_Recap__Chi-184183-800.html

Chicago Bulls 93, Indiana Pacers 88

First-round picks Tyrus Thomas and Thabo Sefolosha combined to score 26 points, grab eight rebounds and dish out five assists as the Chicago Bulls downed the Indiana Pacers, 93-88, in the first game of the 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League. Aaron Miles and Cedric Banks led the Bulls with 19 and 17 points, respectively, while Sefolosha chipped in 16 and Thomas finished with 10.

The Pacers’ James White scored 10 of his 13 first-half points to lead Indiana back from a 10-point first quarter deficit to a 47-46 advantage at the break. The Pacers were down 10, 28-18, when they went on a 13-4 run to start the second period. David Harrison fueled the spree, scoring seven of the team’s first 10 points in the quarter to bring Indiana within one, 32-31, with 7:12 remaining in the half. The Pacers, who shot 51.9 percent in the half, were led by White’s 13, along with 2005 first-round pick Danny Granger’s 10, while Chicago was paced by Thomas’ 10.

The second half was full of runs, as the Bulls came roaring back after halftime, outscoring the Pacers 25-14 in the third quarter to re-capture their lead heading into the fourth, 71-61. But the Pacers answered again, tying the game with 5:29 left on a three-point play from Corey Williams. The last five minutes of action saw seven lead changes, but Chicago retook the lead for good, 90-88, on an Eddie Basden three-pointer with 20.2 on the clock. Indiana, who was held scoreless for the game’s final minute, was then hit with a technical after immediately calling a timeout that they did not have, and after the charity shot, Aaron Miles hit two free throws to seal the victory.

Indiana had five players in double figures, led by David Harrison and James White’s 17 points. Both teams were pretty even in most statistical categories, as Chicago shot 48.3 percent to Indiana’s 47.3, and both teams finished the contest with 30 rebounds a piece.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

James White was impressive though.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers - Nets!! It's time to open the stream again!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Indy won!


----------

